# Please vote for me.



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

98.9 the bear is having a buck contest called Buck U,the winner gets to hunt with Ted Nugent. I entered my big 12 pointer I got last year and would really appreciate everybody's vote.
The link should take you directly to my picture but if it doesn't,I'm sitting on the tailgate holding the rifle with the buck behind me facing the other way and the 4 wheeler with slow moving vehicle sign behind it.
Thanks in advance.
https://www.989thebear.com/buck-u/#/gallery/80293006


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I voted for you Squirrel. Say hi to Nugent for me!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I voted.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

havasu said:


> I voted for you Squirrel. Say hi to Nugent for me!


Thanks,I will.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I voted.


Thanks..


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hell no!!!I want to go hunting with the NUGE!!!Just kidding(sort of)I'm still waiting for my first deer.You got my vote but if you win,I want you to tell him my bird Norton's favorite song is Stranglehold,just so he knows.Norton gets real excited when I play it.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> Hell no!!!I want to go hunting with the NUGE!!!Just kidding(sort of)I'm still waiting for my first deer.You got my vote but if you win,I want you to tell him my bird Norton's favorite song is Stranglehold,just so he knows.Norton gets real excited when I play it.


Thanks for the vote. If I win I'll try and remember to tell him,with my memory I'll probably have to put it in my phone calendar to remind me.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Can you see how many people are voting for you?


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

No.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Bummer!!!I hope you get it.I'll want to hear all about it.That would be so cool to hang out and hunt with Ted.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh believe me I'd be telling everybody,I'd be shocked if I won though,I don't have that kind of luck.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's a trophy buck to be proud of.Did you hear about the guy who just shot a 39 point buck?The rack was amazing.I've never seen one like that.He said he'd been tracking it for a few years.It was amazing.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah I heard about it and saw it,it was a nice 1 for sure.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You hunting this year?Gun season opens up soon but I haven't decided if I'm trying this year.We got a camper for hiding in but it needs a miracle and I haven't felt like performing one.There is still the tree stand but I haven't practiced climbing this year,I spent my afternoons swimming with the geese instead.I still want to go hunting for Canadian geese just to see what they taste like and watch the pheasant hunt at a nearby nature preserve.They release them on Thanksgiving and a couple of other days.I don't want to hunt but I'd like to see it,especially the dogs in action.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah I always do,this year will be a challenge having much time probably since I;m basically the only 1 taking care of my neighbor now. My wife does some but up until this past Spring another couple was taking care of most of his needs and I only did a few things. Since he fired them last Spring it's up to me now to take care him and that includes making his meals like breakfast. Our firearm season starts Saturday but they're forecasting thunderstorms and strong winds so I'm not planning on going out,I'll wait until Sunday. I miss the days of pheasant hunting and have never been waterfowl hunting,there's no place near by for either. I only hunt squirrel,rabbit,deer and coyote now. Last year when I got that big buck that was only the 2nd antlered deer I've taken in my 30 some years of hunting them,I usually get button bucks or does,whatever comes by first,I just lucked out last year. He was with a doe but for some reason I missed her. Even though she was standing right beside him when I dropped him she just stood there for a few seconds looking around trying to figure out what happened. I shot at her before I shot him even. I sit on the ground though,I quit using tree stands about 10 years ago because of health reasons,about fell off while climbing up or down too many times.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,we have storms and high winds coming tomorrow,too.I'll have to stick around and make sure my chickens don't get blown away with 50 mph winds.I've been trying to get my first deer for 7-8 years now but the damn blue jays rat us out every time.We have two nature preserves close by.One is behind my property and another is a ten min drive.Both are open to the public for hunting and fishing and are usually empty except for the first week of Sept. and gun week,then it's so crowded I'm surprised no one gets shot.We go up there for rabbit and squirrel but we skip deer gun week and do it here.I know I've got deer,two does bring their babies to eat my garden every year and they are not shy about it but come gun week they're gone.I'll get one eventually.Next time I'm using doe pee and buck urine and see what that does.We usually put a salt block out and fill the deer feeders(and get the dead squirrels out of it) but I haven't done it this year.Oh well,there's always next year....


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm sure you will eventually,it took me several years too. I use doe in estrus lure every year,can't usually tell if it helps but I know a few times it did,it doesn't seem to hurt though either.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

I didn't win,Jeremy Cooley from Ft. Wayne did.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Dammit!!!Maybe next year?


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

By next year my mount should be done so I'll be able to show it from the front.


----------

